
Dell teases its Surface Studio like machine - ChuckMcM
https://techcrunch.com/2016/11/02/dell-is-making-a-dual-screen-surface-studio-like-device-and-it-even-has-a-dial/
======
ChuckMcM
I read this and realized that the Onion would probably do a laptop with a
screen for a keyboard with a top row of mechanical function keys.

Still it got me thinking about the draw/look screen ideas and how it might be
quite useful to sketch on the lower screen then flick those sketches to the
upper screen to organize.

